# Novo-Pharmacy



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Novo-Pharmacy- 

A Brief Summation:

Previous Medications continued through until present time, with no flush out period involved:

- Sertraline: 200mg

- Lamotrigine: 400mg

- Sarcosine/ D- serine/ Sodium Benzoate: Once, Every other Day.

Recent additions to current drug/ supplemental regimen and perceived benefits incured:

- 7, 8- Dihydroxyflavone:

Induces neurogenesis in hippocampus and proliferation of dendritic spines and synaptogenesis in amygdala and into Prefrontal cortices. Has an action that is mimetic of the brain peptide neurotropin, BDNF, at the TrkB receptor, although it crosses the BBB and survives systemic (oral) administration.

- Perceived Benefits: Much Improved Mood, improvement in general functioning, Significant increase in spatial learning memory, reflexes and general word recall.

- NSI-189

IN rodent animal models induces hippocampal volume by up to 20%. Under R&D for the treatment of MDD.

- Perceived benefits: Noticeable mood stabilization, a noticeable reduction in anxiety levels.

- IDRA-21

Benzothiadezide derivative of more classical members of a drug class known as the 'Ampakines'.

Prototypical ampakine drug being Aniracetam, IDRA-21 has demonstrated a 20-30% increase in potency in drug trials, which seems to persist for a long time, up to 3 days.

Perceived Benefits- Massively improved memory capacity and functional capacity as well as a large appreciable mood lift. Spacial and working memory much improved, I feel able to process and intergrate information at a much faster and abstracter level than before, progress is ongoing as treatment continues.

Sunifiram:

Piperazine deriative with pharmacological mechanisms emulative of racetam based drug Piracetam, but with much improved potency.

Perceived benefits: Much improved memory and word recall, I haven't noticed any side effects as of yet, which is good to say the least.

Tianeptine:

Tricylic Anti-depressant with a generally unknown main pharmacological mechanism of action, although MOR receptor agonism and AMPAR and NMDAR positive allosteric modulator, somehow modulating BDNF release mechanisms of action have been cited.

Perceived Benefits: Improvement in mood and memory, anti-anxiety and noticeable anti-depressant effects with a vast improvement in efficacy and tolerability over SSRI's.

Apparently modulates synaptic plasticity somehow.

Uridine UMP + Omega 3 oil:

Purported AD's like effects.

Perceived Benefits: Hard to say as of yet.

Other Supplements continues:

-Piracetam

-Coluracetam

- 'CILTEP' stack: Artichoke extract + Forskolin

- Niacin

- Sulbutiamine

- Vitamin D3

Next on the list:-

Mifepristone- Potent, Cortisol (stress hormone) blocker.

Thyroid Hormone- T3: Triiodothryonine- as an augmentative AD treatment

And Eventually:

(-) BPAP- Monoaminergic activity enhancer- Increases the amount of monoamines which are released when neurons receive incoming signals through natural inputs. Also has anti-apoptotic effects.


----------

